# Cosmetic Clinic



## nancyabroad (Nov 21, 2013)

HI,
I am looking for a reputable doctor or clinic for cosmetic rejuvenation treatments (no surgery).
If you have any experience with this or you can recommend where to go or where not to go... I'd be most appreciative.
I will be in Thailand in January and again in February 2014.
Thanks for your help.
Nancy


----------



## nancyabroad (Nov 21, 2013)

Anyone?? Comments? Suggestions??


----------

